# iTunes Store



## saxman (Oct 2, 2008)

I know this has been talked about before. But anyone else who uses the iTunes store and also gets points from it, everytime do you have to click the link in the AGR website? Or do you only have to click on it the first time? It be nice to do that only if I had to do the latter. Also does anyone here use an iPhone? Will it work if you purchase applications or songs directly through the iPhone?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't do iTunes, but I believe you have to enter the iTunes site (or any other shopping site) via the Points for hopping portal in order to get AGR points. As far as the iPhone, I think it's the same thing. If you buy directly, no AGR points. But if you enter through the Amtrak.com portal, you will get points.


----------



## saxman (Oct 7, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I don't do iTunes, but I believe you have to enter the iTunes site (or any other shopping site) via the Points for hopping portal in order to get AGR points. As far as the iPhone, I think it's the same thing. If you buy directly, no AGR points. But if you enter through the Amtrak.com portal, you will get points.


So I have to enter through the AGR portal each and everytime I want to purchase a song? Kinda alot of work seeing how I keep the iTunes window up and open almost all the time.


----------



## wayman (Oct 20, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do iTunes, but I believe you have to enter the iTunes site (or any other shopping site) via the Points for hopping portal in order to get AGR points. As far as the iPhone, I think it's the same thing. If you buy directly, no AGR points. But if you enter through the Amtrak.com portal, you will get points.
> ...


Yup, that's what you have to do to get points through iTunes. It's really annoying, but on the bright side, the points post reliably (unlike some merchants *cough* Shoebuy *cough*).


----------

